# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  Please help me out with my research paper.

## rohitjalan

Hello everybody, I am a design student from Jaipur, India and I have been assigned to write a research paper on the topic - 3D printing. 
If I may please ask 3D printers to fill up this 2 min survey form which would very much help me in the paper.

Topic - 3D printing survey
Link - https://forms.gle/PEVFrYzf3jFnpd2y8

Thank you for your time!

----------


## curious aardvark

' do you think 3d printing is feasible'. 
fesible = a thing that can be done. 

It's a non-question you need to lose it :-)

----------

